# Clothing brands that fit an athletic upper body.



## Miracle-Man (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm lean, not real big, but my waist is 28-29". About 40 chest. My shirts look massive on me. Tight on the shoulder, and huge round the waist. Any brands good for shirts and coats - with V-taper??

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.434100,-0.125737


----------



## neo9918 (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha, I know exactly what you mean. I'm a 30" waist and 40" chest and find it a pain all the time finding clothes to fit both Properly. As far as shirts go I've found some Ted baker ones not too bad. Can still be a bit tight round the back/chest though. For t-shirts I quite like religion, they seem to fit me properly. If you find other let me know!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I shop for what fits, i'm a 34 inch waist and a 46 inch chest, so i look for slim fit, but large or XL, usually they are tight but i hate baggy t-shirts.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Where you based? If you're near to Bristol theres Luke, All saints, Heartbreaker Club, Armani, Diesel, I'm not near huge but find the fit of all these spot on.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Hugo boss slim fit for shirts. Bit pricey, but good quality and the staff are spot on. They also have a tailoring service, just ask them.

For tshirts, I find religion fit nicely. Bit poncy but the cut it just right.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

All saints


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm the same mate.

46 inch chest and a 32 inch waist.

I buy stuff that fits my shoulders and then everything is taken to the tailors to be taken in.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

And I buy shirts from the saville row company, slim fit, 17.5 inch collar, 2 inches added on the sleeves, and then the tailor takes them in a lot for me. They look good then.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

G-star


----------



## Paco_pix (Feb 8, 2012)

Kimball said:


> G-star


Indeed


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Firetrap are good. If your not too big Zara can be ok. Main problem for me is length, I have a stumpy torso.


----------



## benchingover500 (Nov 20, 2011)

Try the polo custom fit shirts.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I only wear hoodies for this reason, hate how i look in t-shirts.


----------



## Chris XIII (Jan 30, 2012)

For t shirts I prefer Abercrombie & Fitch, they do a muscle fit t shirt I think its the only fit they do actually, I am quite broad in the shoulders and 32" waist, my muscles aren't even that big yet I look huge in their t shirts. Think they are around the £40 mark


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Id love to find a damn shirt i can bend my arms in or even roll up the sleeves


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i just go into shops and try every top on until i find one that fits well.

ime there is no particular brand as shapes differ between styles.


----------

